# Oh So Blue



## Timebandit (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is a new one. This is a new style for me and i Love it!:biggrin: This style will become one of my signature pens, just need to come up with a name for it. This pen will be staying with me as Blue is my favorite color and this pen just stands out to me:biggrin: so it wont even be leaving my cold dead hands:biggrin: This is some Blue Swirl acrylic with a #6 Meisternib and it is postable.

All Comments Welcome

Thanks For Looking


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 25, 2011)

Justin,

All I can say is WOW!  I'm still hoping you will be willing to give some of us folks here in Austin a tutorial in person.

John


----------



## hewunch (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok, first off, awesome pen. Second, where is the blank from? Third did you thread the finial or did you just make a tenon to slide that clip on it? Again, great job!


----------



## beachlover (Oct 25, 2011)

Justin, that is beautiful! With the style of that gold clip the first thing that came into my head was 'Empire'.
Regards, Jon


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice design Justin.  I like what you did with the clip.


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, that's fantastic!

I kind of like "Empire" too.


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is amazing.  It is definitely my favorite pen (of yours) to date.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, someone is looking like a top notch pen maker these days!, really nice looking.  It appears that you modified a clip to get that shape, neat but am curious, is this a one of a kind clip or did you stumble onto a source?


----------



## crabcreekind (Oct 25, 2011)

sweet clip, i would say your best so far!


----------



## Lenny (Oct 25, 2011)

Justin, first of all congratulations on your 3 pens placing in the "Best of IAP" contest!

I can see why you would want to hang on to this one with your last dying breath! A fantastic blank made into a one of a kind work of art!

I too am curious about the clip. Is there a story to go with it?


----------



## BlackPearl (Oct 25, 2011)

jedgerton said:


> Justin,
> 
> All I can say is WOW!  I'm still hoping you will be willing to give some of us folks here in Austin a tutorial in person.
> 
> John



I would drive down from Dallas for THAT!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 25, 2011)

Excellent pen and work,the clip is a stand out.


----------



## el_d (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice Justin. 

 Great looking profile, and its postable is it a friction post?


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 25, 2011)

I like but would sooner see a dark grey clip.


----------



## wizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Well there you go......Shame on you again :biggrin:.. now I  had to go back and pick a new favorite!!! I love the gold pieces on the beautiful blue resin. Looks like a flagship pen to me!:wink:. Doc


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 25, 2011)

man that thing just shouts class.  I am slowly gathering equipment to make those.  Seeing pens like these keep me pushing my limits, which I find lacking.  

Phil


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 25, 2011)

Now that's the kind of pen I would love to be able to make! If you ever get down to Southern CA, let me know. I'll put you up for a night in a nice hotel if you'll spend a day with me in my shop showing me how to approach this kind of pen. I hope to see this one on the front page.


----------



## RichF (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow.  That is a another great pen.  The clip and the blank look great.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 25, 2011)

Justin, when I see you posted something, I always check it out.  I'm never disappointed.  You do some mighty impressive work.  That is another beautiful pen.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow that's one awesome.


----------



## Scott (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet pen Justin!

Scott.


----------



## avbill (Oct 25, 2011)

Well Justin  is your head  getting Big!  Exquisite  absolutely  exquisite! You should call it   "The Blue Jewel" 

There are several question that other turners have asked and I'm awaiting their answers:

The clip you used for the pen is very handsome.    Did you make it or where did you purchase it.  

Again  this pen is for the record books in my opinion. for being simple elegant and beautiful.


----------



## EarlD (Oct 25, 2011)

Justin, that's just fantastic!


----------



## 76winger (Oct 25, 2011)

That's gorgeous Justin, and I LOVE that clip!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 25, 2011)

My new favorite,.....no the Chunk........no this one.......no Black Rose.......no.....aw hell I bet he'll make my new favorite next week.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 26, 2011)

Like the swirls.

Almost like one of the banded Tru-Stones.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful pen, You did a great job as usual.


----------



## Curly (Oct 26, 2011)

Justin you can't keep playing this One-upmanship game by yourself. It's not fair! 
Great pen and like so many love the clip.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome pen, great work.


----------



## Rounder (Oct 26, 2011)

:biggrin:That's MY BOY!!!:biggrin: Just keep on keeping on! ARTWORK!


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice pen.  That's a great color.  Nice work.


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 26, 2011)

I must have missed this one.  This is one great looking pen.


----------



## Phillyjer (Oct 26, 2011)

That pen is the definition of "art". It is beautiful!  I can only hope to be as talented one day.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 26, 2011)

I think this is one of your best Justin. I love the color and the shpae. The new clip takes it over the top!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with every one this is by far my favorite of your pens that I can recall off hand. but this looks so retro and smooth, kind of like the nice classic pens of the 30s outstandingly beautiful.
I don't blame you I would hold that one close to my heart forever.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow!  I'm with Roy; this is my favorite pen...until you turn your next one.  I also like the "Empire" moniker.


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful!  I hope to be 1/2 as talented as you some day!


----------



## animefan (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful pen and clip.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 26, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Ok, first off, awesome pen. Second, where is the blank from? Third did you thread the finial or did you just make a tenon to slide that clip on it? Again, great job!



Thanks!! The blank is from a secret source.:biggrin: I usually tell all, but this is in short supply. Sorry:redface: 

For the finial i just made a stepped tenon and glued it on. I know i know, glued it on. Well yes, this is the only way to attach it without making a finial that just every so slightly grasps the lip of the clip, but i just dont know that i would like the look of that, and if it would stay on properly. Besides if something happens to the clip and it needs servicing, everything is in the open and i can easily attach a new clip. 



beachlover said:


> Justin, that is beautiful! With the style of that gold clip the first thing that came into my head was 'Empire'.
> Regards, Jon



Thanks Jon!! I kind of like that name, i will see how it goes. Thanks for the idea!!



Texatdurango said:


> Wow, someone is looking like a top notch pen maker these days!, really nice looking.  It appears that you modified a clip to get that shape, neat but am curious, is this a one of a kind clip or did you stumble onto a source?



Thanks George!! No modifications here, the clip came like that. Will let everyone in on the source later:biggrin:



Lenny said:


> Justin, first of all congratulations on your 3 pens placing in the "Best of IAP" contest!
> 
> I can see why you would want to hang on to this one with your last dying breath! A fantastic blank made into a one of a kind work of art!
> 
> I too am curious about the clip. Is there a story to go with it?



Thanks!! I was really suprised to see all 3 of my pens in there. Especially 2 in one category.

The source for the clip will be revealed later:biggrin: No special story, just a special clip:wink::biggrin:



el_d said:


> Very nice Justin.
> 
> Great looking profile, and its postable is it a friction post?



Thanks Lupe!! Yep, its just a friction fit. Nothing special needed:biggrin:



wizard said:


> Well there you go......Shame on you again :biggrin:.. now I  had to go back and pick a new favorite!!! I love the gold pieces on the beautiful blue resin. Looks like a flagship pen to me!:wink:. Doc



LOL!! Thanks grasshopper, im really loving this one as well. This one might just be the flagship:biggrin:



MartinPens said:


> Now that's the kind of pen I would love to be able to make! If you ever get down to Southern CA, let me know. I'll put you up for a night in a nice hotel if you'll spend a day with me in my shop showing me how to approach this kind of pen. I hope to see this one on the front page.



Thanks!! If i ever head that way, i will give you a shout:biggrin:



avbill said:


> Well Justin  is your head  getting Big!  Exquisite  absolutely  exquisite! You should call it   "The Blue Jewel"
> 
> There are several question that other turners have asked and I'm awaiting their answers:
> 
> ...



Thanks!! My head is swelling a little!:redface: You guys are great for that!

I bought the clip, and the source will be revealed soon.:biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> My new favorite,.....no the Chunk........no this one.......no Black Rose.......no.....aw hell I bet he'll make my new favorite next week.



LOL!! Thanks Roy!! I will try to live up to your expectations....new one in the works:wink::biggrin:



Rounder said:


> :biggrin:That's MY BOY!!!:biggrin: Just keep on keeping on! ARTWORK!



Thanks Dad!!!! Wouldnt be here without you.....litteraly:biggrin: i just keep on now:wink:



bitshird said:


> I agree with every one this is by far my favorite of your pens that I can recall off hand. but this looks so retro and smooth, kind of like the nice classic pens of the 30s outstandingly beautiful.
> I don't blame you I would hold that one close to my heart forever.



Thanks Ken!! Im loving the retro look as well. If i dont call it The Empire, it will definitely be something old school sounding:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 26, 2011)

And thanks to everyone else:biggrin: There were to many comment to reply to, but thank you all:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Great looking pen. I really like that blank and clip. And you did capture that retro look very well. Nice job.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin,

There are a hand full of people on IAP that continue to raise the pen making bar on themselves as well as the rest of us.  You are most definately one of them.  Beautiful pen!  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 27, 2011)

This is why I do not post many pens on here!


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 27, 2011)

Justin, amazing work - another winner!


----------



## tim self (Oct 27, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> This is why I do not post many pens on here!



Seeing Les show pens 3 yrs ago made me wanna make pens, Seeing work like this makes me wanna hide mine.

Absolutely beautiful work Justin.  I pray I can do something even half as good someday.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 27, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> Great looking pen. I really like that blank and clip. And you did capture that retro look very well. Nice job.



Thanks!! I love the retro looking pens!



Jim Smith said:


> Justin,
> 
> There are a hand full of people on IAP that continue to raise the pen making bar on themselves as well as the rest of us.  You are most definately one of them.  Beautiful pen!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Jim Smith



Thanks Jim!! It is a honor to be told that!!:redface::biggrin:



edicehouse said:


> This is why I do not post many pens on here!



So should i stop:tongue:



drgoretex said:


> Justin, amazing work - another winner!



Thanks Ken!!



tim self said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I do not post many pens on here!
> ...



Dont be afraid!! I started where you are! Just keep it up, you will get there!


----------

